

Google+ Should Add Public Circles - schlichtm
http://www.businessinsider.com/3-product-improvements-that-would-be-a-plus-for-google-2011-7

======
btilly
People keep on asking for this.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2753115> for previous discussion of
this suggestion when it was made by the creator of minecraft.

------
schlichtm
HN: What else would you improve on Google+?

~~~
mcs
Integration with Tumblr.

